# Using the 11-22 lens on a tripod to shoot video...



## josephandrews222 (Nov 23, 2014)

...should image stabilization be turned on or off?


----------



## mikemenon (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear if you are using image Tripod then why you are using IS function....


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 27, 2014)

I acquired this lens recently. If the camera is supported on a tripod I can't see what advantage there would be in having IS on. I think that in the early days of IS it actually caused problems if you did this, but that's probably no longer the case. Even if it has no effect on the image it will use battery power. My suggestion would be to turn it off.


----------



## sanj (Nov 27, 2014)

Off


----------



## stulandr (Dec 2, 2014)

There is a good explanation of this here:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/image_stabilization_lenses.do

In some of the newer Canon lenses, the IS can automatically detect whether the camera is on a tripod. Given how little information there is on Canon's website for EF-M lenses (at least in Australia) and how relatively cheap they are, I'd assume that it's not a feature of these lenses and be turning IS off.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 2, 2014)

stulandr said:


> There is a good explanation of this here:
> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/image_stabilization_lenses.do
> 
> In some of the newer Canon lenses, the IS can automatically detect whether the camera is on a tripod. Given how little information there is on Canon's website for EF-M lenses (at least in Australia) and how relatively cheap they are, I'd assume that it's not a feature of these lenses and be turning IS off.



thanks for the link.

I am planning an upcoming Disney trip and have a bit of an idea to bring a piece of the parks home for my family that will require me to use two of my bodies...and the M will be used for both stills and video.

Turning IS on and off (if necessary) is just one more thing to worry about (and forget). Thanks for the responses.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 3, 2014)

for what its worth iv'e never turned is off on this lens and also never had a problem off a tripod so it must be auto sensing as most newer lenses are

i'd say just leave it on


----------

